# Bose stereo problems?



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Over the past week or two my bose radio started making static sounds once in a while and today the whole system just crapped out. Now you see the display for the station and it shows signal, with the ST light illuminating. But when you turn it on it just makes a putter sound, same when you switch channels. Increasing the volume does nothing. Did the whole system bite the dust?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

very common with the Bose stuff. you can pay to have it fixed, or you can take your chances with another one at the junk yard.
I've fixed a few of them, but not any with that problem. shouldn't be too bad though.


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Hmmm... What component do you think is likely causing the trouble? Do you think it could be just a relay? I may just swap out the HU for aftermarket, but will the speakers be compatible?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

speakers are not compatible... not without an adaptor.

usually the resistors on the circuit board end up popping loose after thousands of cycles of heating and cooling.. just the solder joints go bad, so you can usually just resolder them and you're good to go. I've fixed a couple bose head units like that.


----------

